# bit of an imposter!!..



## teemac (Jan 10, 2012)

hi guys (and gals). i have to admit in advance i dont have a mobilehome (or campervan etc) as i am normally a tenter (is that a word??) but, i have just bought a caravan so i hope i can be accepted in a "little way"..lol.

i have joined here as i wanted a wild camping site and this seemed to fit the bill nicely, so i hope you wont mind me popping in now and again?

:wave:

all the best, tony.


----------



## vwalan (Jan 10, 2012)

hi. welcome .what can i say think mine could be a caravan. hee hee . but never mind . have lots of questions ask away .


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 10, 2012)

booooo hisssss booooo :scared::lol-053:


----------



## teemac (Jan 10, 2012)

gissa chance..lol...we spent wisely (in financial tems) to see what this luxury camping is all about lol. we (me and bird) have had some great trips in a tent but now we have the option to extend the camping season with a few luxurys?..luxuries?....home comforts, and if this works maybe we will save and upgrade..lol

we are off to scotland in easter (in the tent...brrrrr. where good sleeping bags are priceless) and i was looking to see if we could find some secrets for stopping overnight...although some of the sites we have stopped at before are worth staying at again (sango and ballahulish?) .

i promise not to mention the box....everrrrrrrrrrr again..but only, if you share you knowledge..:cheers:


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 10, 2012)

What's a   Caravan ? :lol-053::wave::goodluck:


----------



## teemac (Jan 10, 2012)

do you have a.. erm...(hand over mouth)... cough, splutter......(said under his breath!!) thread for campers? 

:help:


----------



## isle of skye (Jan 10, 2012)

You've bought a what.......can I look it up in the dictionary..heehee never mind we do so welcome you and as for scotland just take your pick the place is heaven.


----------



## runnach (Jan 10, 2012)

I reckon a lot of us , started off under canvas so no worries....Infact between Xmas and New year I visited the Lakes with tents on board to camp with a friends lads who have never camped before...and quite happy to park the motorhome up and remind myself of the good old days and reminisce.

As it happened the site was closed so ended up wilding  4 of us in the Lakes.

More luxury with a tin tent, have fun 

Channa


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 10, 2012)

***** said:


> Welcome, but stop using that swear word :scared:caravan:scared:
> Enjoy!



***** 
How about these:
Try Kavarna or canavar or cavaran or anything but c-----n. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


Hi Tony and a warm welcome to the site, you will find plenty of Jokers to give you the gripe and also plenty of help, pleased to have you with us - take care and travel safe.  :idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## Sue Davies (Jan 10, 2012)

*newbie toooooooooooo*

hiya all  
 just joined tonight  
 we have a ford autosleeper  
  but as of yet not done wild camping just
 the normal sites 
 heres to the  new hobby :wacko:


----------



## Admin (Jan 10, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> What's a   Caravan ? :lol-053::wave::goodluck:



Its a wobble box, you see them migrating on the friday before a bank holiday.

It is funny watching them wobble behind cars  

It is a bit like a pull along telephone I had when I was 4.





Only joking!


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 11, 2012)

I loved my "Tents" I loved my "Caravans" and I love my "Motor Caravan" (No such thing as a motorhome)

I have never understood this so called one snobbishness regarding how each of us choose to camp.

If the MH suddenly didn't suit my needs and I thought a "Caravan" was the better option, I would have one in a flash.


----------



## Admin (Jan 11, 2012)

teemac said:


> hi guys (and gals). i have to admit in advance i dont have a mobilehome (or campervan etc) as i am normally a tenter (is that a word??) but, i have just bought a caravan so i hope i can be accepted in a "little way"..lol.
> 
> i have joined here as i wanted a wild camping site and this seemed to fit the bill nicely, so i hope you wont mind me popping in now and again?
> 
> ...



Welcome

All that come in peace with tolerance and respect are welcome here.

I hope you love this community.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 11, 2012)

There's quite a few threads here on wild camping with a caravan. Just search and you will find them and some useful info, so welcome!

While many members poke a bit of fun at caravans I suspect they have some respect for those caravan owners who carry wilding off as it takes a little bit more cheek than with a motorhome. In places like lay-bys, if you keep it hitched you are actually no worse off than a motorhome.

We do however reserve the right to take the mickey out those caravans who stay on the £30 a night sites with 2KW electric heaters running in a huge awning, massive satellite dishes and all manner of AV systems blaring out. Not to mention the truck sized 4x4's and hydraulic gizmos needed to inch these monsters into place between the neat privet hedges :lol-053:


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 11, 2012)

*Cara=van*

:welcome:Hi and Welcome, stay with us and we will guide you through.This is the first time I have admitted to it, But I had a caravan once,but please don't tell the other Members.
All you need to do is look out for a long wheelbase pickup,take the wheels off  your caravan and Bobs your uncle Motor/Caravan.:have fun::fun:

carry on camping Snowbirds.






teemac said:


> hi guys (and gals). i have to admit in advance i dont have a mobilehome (or campervan etc) as i am normally a tenter (is that a word??) but, i have just bought a caravan so i hope i can be accepted in a "little way"..lol.
> 
> i have joined here as i wanted a wild camping site and this seemed to fit the bill nicely, so i hope you wont mind me popping in now and again?
> 
> ...


----------



## teemac (Jan 11, 2012)

dont worry guys i understand banter lol.

 the layby idea had crossed my mind so i guess i will just try my luck and see what happens.....with considderation of course x.

and how could the authorities move you on with a beer in one hand??..haha

just as a matter of info......what is the worst they could do? (fine points etc?) ,


----------



## Firefox (Jan 11, 2012)

They can't do anything except move you on if you are obstructing the highway. Some lay-bys have TRO with limited waiting (plates/lines etc) which can enforced with a fine if you overstay the same way as any other limited waiting.


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2012)

i've heard it's not a problem with campervans,but legislation has recently gone through allowing them to kill caravanners,which seems a bit harsh,but hey ho, more room for me


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 11, 2012)

Sue Davies said:


> hiya all
> just joined tonight
> we have a ford autosleeper
> but as of yet not done wild camping just
> ...



Hi Sue and welcome to the site, you are very welcome and hope you enjoy all the banter that goes on and can give as good as you get. :scared:


----------



## Firefox (Jan 11, 2012)

n brown said:


> i've heard it's not a problem with campervans,but legislation has recently gone through allowing them to kill caravanners,which seems a bit harsh,but hey ho, more room for me



That's why I said keep hitched in places like lay-bys. That way it is just a trailer, and you are no worse off than a motorhome. I hope this is correct advice according to the latest legislation, but worth checking!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 11, 2012)

Some dubious home truths coming out, at least they've "outed" themselves!!

I'M PROUD TO TELL EVERYONE "I WAS A CARAVANNER"

We're doing a range of pieces of ribbon of a snake shaped into a crossed loop to tell the world that we are ex-caravanners and proud of it!!

Done the layby thing, but like everyone on this site should, be discreet, don't leave any mess and don't stay for days on end.

Best of luck, bet you soon want a MH!!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 11, 2012)

teemac said:


> gissa chance..lol...we spent wisely (in financial tems) to see what this luxury camping is all about lol. we (me and bird) have had some great trips in a tent but now we have the option to extend the camping season with a few luxurys?..luxuries?....home comforts, and if this works maybe we will save and upgrade..lol
> 
> we are off to scotland in easter (in the tent...brrrrr. where good sleeping bags are priceless) and i was looking to see if we could find some secrets for stopping overnight...although some of the sites we have stopped at before are worth staying at again (sango and ballahulish?) .
> 
> i promise not to mention the box....everrrrrrrrrrr again..but only, if you share you knowledge..:cheers:



Tent!

Caravan!

Motorhome!

Natural progression unless you born with a silver spoon in our mouths. 

One thing in common

We all love the great outdoors!


----------



## donkey too (Jan 11, 2012)

***** said:


> Welcome, but stop using that swear word :scared:caravan:scared:
> Enjoy!



Nothing wronge with Caravans they make a lovely fire:lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2012)

ALRIGHT i admit it,i had one as well,just found it really inconvenient.you leave it to have a drive round,find a nice spot and have to go back 20 miles to get the bloody thing instead of just parking up and putting your dinner on etc etc etc


----------



## Sparks (Jan 11, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Nothing wronge with Caravans they make a lovely fire:lol-049:



Some people may find that a little too insensitive.

As a caravanner myself I can easily laugh off some of the comments as I know they are only made in jest. I just hope no one reads it that have lost friends or family due to a caravan or motor caravan fire.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 11, 2012)

There's only one thing Top Gear treats with more disdain than a motorhome....

I have to say though I went from sleeping outside to car sleeping to motorhome sleeping. I missed out tents and caravans apart from the odd tent at a volleyball tournament.


----------



## scotsy (Jan 11, 2012)

A few years ago we spent most Saturday nights of the  motocross season in our caravan (with awning and calor gas fire) with both sons MX racing me and the wife doing the BBQ's and mixing with other families at various locations around the country for 7 years. 

It was sometimes so cold that the gas froze up (butane) and we had to bring the gas bottle inside the caravan to get it to flow again LOL Thats why i ONLY use* propane *nowadays Ha Ha.

can you see the dog?


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jan 11, 2012)

teemac said:


> gissa chance..lol...we spent wisely (in financial tems) to see what this luxury camping is all about lol. we (me and bird) have had some great trips in a tent but now we have the option to extend the camping season with a few luxurys?..luxuries?....home comforts, and if this works maybe we will save and upgrade..lol
> 
> we are off to scotland in easter (in the tent...brrrrr. where good sleeping bags are priceless) and i was looking to see if we could find some secrets for stopping overnight...although some of the sites we have stopped at before are worth staying at again (sango and ballahulish?) .
> 
> i promise not to mention the box....everrrrrrrrrrr again..but only, if you share you knowledge..:cheers:



Try to get a copy of coolcamping, gives great off beat locations and really cheap campsites as well.

jt

ps, i also own a "caravan"...there i said it....!!!!!!!!!!!! waits for dt dog, and beemer to give me grief,....


----------



## scampa (Jan 12, 2012)

scotsy said:


> can you see the dog?



Surely that can't be a full sized dog??  Poor thing, lol.


----------



## scampa (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome Teemac!!   :wave:

You seem to have given this lot something to talk about at least!  Personally, I think caravans are great........I love to strip things out of them to put in my scampavan!! 

(I'm sure you realise that everyone here is just pulling your leg, and will be happy to offer any help you may need?)


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 12, 2012)

Sparks said:


> Some people may find that a little too insensitive.
> 
> As a caravanner myself I can easily laugh off some of the comments as I know they are only made in jest. I just hope no one reads it that have lost friends or family due to a caravan or motor caravan fire.



can i just say in donkey too's defence, there would have been no intention to offend, Bruce is one of the nicest kindest men i have ever met, albiet one weekend but you get a gut feeling about people and his intentions are only to make you laugh, not to offend

Payment via paypal Bruce please


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jan 12, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> can i just say in donkey too's defence, there would have been no intention to offend, Bruce is one of the nicest kindest men i have ever met,



:ditto:


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 12, 2012)

scotsy said:


> A few years ago we spent most Saturday nights of the  motocross season in our caravan (with awning and calor gas fire) with both sons MX racing me and the wife doing the BBQ's and mixing with other families at various locations around the country for 7 years.
> 
> It was sometimes so cold that the gas froze up (butane) and we had to bring the gas bottle inside the caravan to get it to flow again LOL Thats why i ONLY use* propane *nowadays Ha Ha.
> 
> ...



Stowaways?


----------



## teemac (Jan 12, 2012)

i dont know about others - but certainly no offence taken here peeps! :fun:

a copy of cool camping?..i guess thats a book? :idea:.....i will start searching asap :cheers:


(who keeps moving he smileys around?..lol)


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 12, 2012)

Firefox said:


> volleyball tournament.



Do you still play?????

NWDA (Part of the C&CC) run a volleyball weekend, this year its on weekend of 13 - 15 July, near Tamworth 

I am looking for a couple more players if your interested !!


----------



## barryd (Jan 12, 2012)

I have never had a caravan but I see no reason why you shouldnt go wild camping in one, especially in Scotland where there is still a bit of common sense (well apart from the fact that they seem to like deep fried Mars bars).  We carry a scooter on the back of our motorhome and this time of year I am envious of tuggers when the go off for the day in there lovely warm cars while we get dressed up like Michellen men and go off and freeze!

If I were you though I would join the Caravan Club as well.  They have 2500 CL (Certified Location Sites) which are 5 van only sites on farms and the like.  They range in price from as little as £3 for a field with water and waste disposal to £15 for ones with electricity and showers etc.  They are not campsites and still have that back to nature wild feel.  In the UK we tend to mix our overnights between wild spots and CL's.  We might do three days wilding then go on a CL for a night for a good charge up and plenty of water etc.  IT wont matter for you that they are in rural areas as you will have the car to tour about.

Another good tip would be to get a 25 liter plastic water carrier.  We have one with a tap on the side which we stand next to the sink.  As the water capacity in a caravan is much less than a motorhome this would allow you at least one extra day wilding between fill ups.  IF you have a woman on board you will soon appreciate this as for some reason women seem to go through water like I do beer.  They like to keep clean I think and clean the stuff around them.  I reckon I could go at least two weeks between fill ups if I got divorced!


----------



## n brown (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah they're a weird bunch,as i tell my wife when she has a wash in the morning,i didn't do anything to get dirty in the night,so i don't need one,in fact the clothes i've been wearing for the last week or so have done a fine job of absorbing any dirt around,so they may need washing soon,but i'm fine ta.


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 12, 2012)

barryd said:


> I have never had a caravan but I see no reason why you shouldnt go wild camping in one, especially in Scotland where there is still a bit of common sense



I was in the Camargue last year on the beach south of Arles, there were 2 caravans wilding there, with the other 50 or 60 MH's spread along the 15 miles of open sand, was a great site.


----------



## brian the man (Jan 12, 2012)

*impoter*

doe,snt matter if its a tent new on here me self great bunch of people getting ready to become a full member  love you all


----------

